# 24" inside spread !!



## scrapewatcher (Apr 14, 2009)

nice mount.


----------



## Ijaw (May 12, 2012)

:thumbs_up


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Heck of a buck!


----------



## eorlando (Jul 21, 2009)

That is a giant!!!


----------



## blew (May 7, 2010)

Great buck!


----------



## Pokerface (Jun 28, 2012)

+2 :thumbs_up I'd give my left knut for one like that. Or maybe my right.


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

Nice one


----------



## HORNS-A-PLENTY (Mar 6, 2012)

Nice one!!!!:thumbs_up

HortonWildman


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Character.


----------



## stickin em' (Apr 22, 2012)

awesome buck


----------



## getumspike (Aug 29, 2009)

Thats one heck of a deer and great mount


----------



## whitetail97 (Feb 4, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## myerslawncare96 (Jul 4, 2010)

nice buck


----------

